# GUESS WHAT THIS IS.......



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Guess what this is? 
Answer -----at the end, but I rekon most of you will get it by the second pic, even if your initial reaction is "Nah, surely not?" followed swiftly by "Bloody hell! It IS!!" 



























































































It's a new Prison in UK !

Prison vs Work - Just in case you ever get these two environments mixed up, this should make things a little bit clearer:

In prison you spend the majority of your time in a 10X10 cell 
At work you spend the majority of your time in an 6X6 cubicle /office

In prison you get three meals a day fully paid for 
At work you get a break for one meal and you have to pay for it

In prison you get time off for good behavior
At work you get more work for good behavior

In prison the guard locks and unlocks all the doors for you 
At work you must often carry a security card and open all the doors for yourself

In prison you can watch TV and play games 
At work you could get fired for watching TV and playing games

In prison you get your own toilet 
At work you have to share the toilet with some people who pee on the seat

In prison they allow your family and friends to visit 
At work you aren't even supposed to speak to your family

In prison all expenses are paid by the taxpayers with no work required 
At work you get to pay all your expenses to go to work, and they deduct taxes from your salary to pay for prisoners

In prison you spend most of your life inside bars wanting to get out 
At work you spend most of your time wanting to get out and go inside bars

In prison you must deal with sadistic wardens 
At work they are called managers

NOW GET BACK TO WORK - YOU'RE NOT BEING PAID TO CHECK EMAILS!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like that.... what do I have to do to get in :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I like that.... what do I have to do to get in :lol:


What about a bank robbery ?....I'll be your getaway driver, only a li'l different as I'll let the cops catch up and nick us


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Well from the 1st pic i thought it was a shiny new Audi showroom...

Plenty of thieving bastards in there!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Well from the 1st pic i thought it was a shiny new Audi showroom...
> 
> Plenty of thieving bastards in there!


LOL....I expect they're all driving the Audi's  :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What a joke.

Literally.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I have the pleasure (not) of going to a few of the HMP prisons and they have an easy life there.

Colnbrook near Heathrow is an immigrant removal centre and they have a canteen where the food is actually really good, a games room with playstations and pool tables and each cell has a TV.

Makes me mad!

To make things worse when they are going to be deported they set fire to their cells and injure themselves having to receive medical treatment so they are unfit to fly.

Whats worse is that we are the f***ERS that are paying for them

:evil:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

In work you get paid £40,000 per year
In prison you get fuck all and a beating from inmates.

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Juber said:


> In work you get paid £40,000 per year
> In prison you get fuck all and a beating from inmates.
> 
> :roll:


It is your choice to go to work 
It is also your choice to go to prison you know the punishment before you commit the crime :!: I bet some of the pensioners in this country wish they did not have to worry about keeping warm were the next meal was coming from and how the hell they will aford to pay the next bill that drops on the mat


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > In work you get paid £40,000 per year
> ...


That's one example of why this government appears to have its priorities all wrong.

We have pensioners who've worked and contributed all their lives, we have soldiers returning from war zones minus limbs and we have hard working people struggling to make ends meet. In the meantime we have these luxury hotel-like prisons being built to house the scum of the earth in a velvet ditch.

What happened to incentive in the UK? Where are the rewards for doing a good job? And why are we expected to pay for the lazy, the thieves, murderers, rapists and illegal immigrants to languish in luxury through ever increasing taxation?

It sucks.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Juber said:


> In work you get paid £40,000 per year
> In prison you get fuck all and a beating from inmates.
> 
> :roll:


Im supposed to get £40K? No wonder I cant mod my TT..........Im on nowhere near that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

_Although the building might look like a contemporary office block or accommodation facility, it really is a new prison. However, the prison is located in Austria, not the UK as claimed in the message.

The photographs show the Justice and Detention Centre in Leoben, Austria. The building was completed in 2005 and comprises court facilities as well as a penitentiary. Modern architecture website MIMOA notes: 
Architect Josef Hohensinn did not find it all that far-fetched to take home comfort into consideration in his penitentiary design for the new Justice and Detention Centre in Leoben. Façades, layout of spaces, art concept - everything meets the highest Austrian standards. 
"Lucky" Austrian prisoners enjoy not only clean and modern accommodation but can also move freely among their cells and the communal spaces in their designated areas. There are also outdoor courtyards where inmates can walk and sit in the fresh air._
So - anyone fancy a cruise over to Austria? Take the cars and they will probably park them up in an equally impressive compund where they polish them and mod them for you on a weekyl basis while we have to slum it in the nick


----------

